# My fish went crazy



## fish5 (Jul 2, 2009)

Just about 2 minutes ago I turned on the light on my fish tank and one of my clown loaches just went absolutely crazy. I turned it on and then it just swam extremely fast. It scared me because it just seemed like it was panicing for some reason. It swam so fast all around the tank, back and forth, through all the rocks and around the tank again and then all of a sudden just hit the ground and then it just layed on its side and breathed heavily. I'm not going to look at it for the rest of the night, I'm just going to wait for tomorrow morning. Anybody know what could have caused this?


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

it probably was the suddeness of the light coming on..............try turning on a lamp or open a window blind to allow some light in the room for about a half hour before you turn your tank lights on.............Its a cheap way to simulate the sun coming up slowly and shouldnt stress the fish out as much..........I seen this before with my one pleco in my one tank...........


----------



## fish5 (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah i was thinking about doing something like that. Now its up and moving.I was guessing it was the light too


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Fishing Pole is absolute correct and bang on. Always have the room lit (either with daylight or room lights) when the tank light goes on, and when it goes out. The sudden light or lack of light can startle many fish and it is very stressful because it is unnatural. And have the room light/daylight available for at least 30 minutes before/after turning the tank light on/off.


----------



## spammyann (Mar 12, 2009)

I am no fish expert..I concider myself BELOW newbie status...

But when you're outside and walk in the house isnt it really dark? When you walk inside to outside...isnt it really bright? Maybe he lost his vision temporarily bc of the shock of light.

I know when i turn my lights off...(i probably should do in the day instead of at night)...the fish start to swim around 'alot' for a short while until they adjust.

And by him swimming erratically he exhausted himself.


----------



## fish5 (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah i'll probably keep the window shades up a little bit before i turn the light on. And when this happened it was about 10:30 at night and the only light in the room was the TV. But it was amazing how fast he was going. All i saw was an orange blur. never seen anything like it.


----------



## spammyann (Mar 12, 2009)

Luckily he didnt crash into the tank walls or any of the decor.


----------

